# مساعده فى عمل معطر للجو



## yasameh (7 مارس 2012)

الرجاء من الاخوه ممن لديهم الخبره طريقة عمل معطر للجو سائل وليس سبراى


----------



## محمد نهائي ملحم (10 نوفمبر 2012)

اخي العزيز 
1- اصنص صناعي 20%
2-كحول20%
3-جليسرين20%
4-ماء 40%
صار عندك ملطف جو ملاحظة الاصنص بتحسن تزيدو على كيفك بس هيك بيعطيك نتيجة جيدة


----------



## matrix2022 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

اخى محمد لم تذكر لنا طريقه التركيب لهذا المكون هل تستطيع ان تعرض لنا كيفية التركيب واى نوع كحول مستخدم هنا وهل الجلسيرين سائل ام ماذا وما هى فائده الجلسرين وجزاك الله خيرا اخى الفاضل


----------



## محمد نهائي ملحم (14 نوفمبر 2012)

اخي العزيز خلط الموكونات مع بعض فقط اولى وعن نوع الكحول كحول ايثانول والغليسرين سائل وهو يعطي ثبات ويمنع العزل
واي استفسار انا جاهز


----------

